# Found baby pigeon - What do I do?



## spekki87 (Mar 3, 2012)

I discovered a baby pigeon which from photos im estimating is about 25ish days old. I found it huddle up in a back corner nestled in trying to keep safe I guess.

I've brought it inside and have it in a box as I was scared my dogs would get it and I couldn't just leave it.

I have put a plastic bottle with warm water in it wrapped in a towel to try and keep it warm. I tried to give it some warm water honey and salt solution but wouldn't take any and got a bit spooked by me trying to dip its beak in the solution.

I have put it back in the box with some towels and the water bottle with a small dish with some water in it hoping it may drink by itself.

I'm not sure what to do next or who I should contact.

I live in Adelaide, South Australia and my biggest problem is I am scared of birds and when it starts to flap it spooks me which makes me scared to check on it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

This looks like a dove and probably was fledging from the nest but the parent birds do still find them and feed them. if you can take it back to where you picked him up and find a bush or tree to set him in, his parents will find and can find him. here is a link of a good reminder of what to do with baby birds.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=649843&postcount=1


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

I read that post and in principle agree with it, but I think in the end there should be an exlplicit warning about the possibility of the baby being actually lost from the parents.


> You can watch from a distance or through a window from inside a house. Within an hour, you should see a parent bird enter the bush where you put their baby.


It should ontinue "But if the parents don't show up after several hours, you should consider the baby bird abandoned, and bring it inside".

I also have a doubt about a baby pigeon always chirping to call her parents. I had to move a baby from a nest on my balcony a few months ago, because she managed to get the nest full of poo and some black bugs had started to grow there. I moved her to a window on the same balcony, where the parents perched anyway, so I was sure they'd find her. But the baby just sat there without making any sound. After a while her father came to her and opened his beak, only then did she start squeaking and eating.

Had I hidden her in some bush, the parents would never have found her.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

same thing happened to me two years ago. i found a little dove.. it was afternoon.. took him home.. did some research, i realized he was fledgin. 
i woke up early the next morning and took the baby to the same place i found him at.
mom was with him withing 30 minutes.. he was flying around to catch up with her.
but baby doves spend some time on the ground before they fly up.
if it hasent been that long that u found him i would take him back.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jondove said:


> I read that post and in principle agree with it, but I think in the end there should be an exlplicit warning about the possibility of the baby being actually lost from the parents.
> 
> 
> It should ontinue "But if the parents don't show up after several hours, you should consider the baby bird abandoned, and bring it inside".
> ...


"sigh"
baby birds can be quiet as to not alert predators.. they know when to speak up.
perhaps you should wright you're own article as a licensed rehabber.?

If the fledgling can not get back to where it belongs it should be taken to a licensed rehabber..a vet office usually have these folks phone numbers. I think the article states the case as simple as possible in which that is what most remember.. most times the bird needs to be let alone, or left at a hiding place not far off as the article states.


----------



## spekki87 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your advice. I put the bird back where i found it first thing this morning and it managed to fly up into a low tree. About half an hour later it was sitting in a nest with its mother.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Thats very good to hear.
Sometimes it is nessessary to just leave young ones who look otherwise uninjured and keep a close eye on them from a distance to make sure their parents are around and still looking after them.
It is also nessessary to make sure that they are safe from predators or any other danger in the area.
Thanks for looking out for this baby, and having the alertness to care for it in the first place.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you Spekki for caring! The baby is adorable in the pics so is the pawprint blanket!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

spekki87 said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice. I put the bird back where i found it first thing this morning and it managed to fly up into a low tree. About half an hour later it was sitting in a nest with its mother.


That is really great! Thanks for understanding the information given, I know humans just want to help and worry ,but they(wild birds) have their own system that works for them, even if it does not look that way.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Also I was wondering what types of doves do you have there? do you think this was a spotted dove?


----------

